# Help needed for a Marketing Specialist



## harisibnsahir (May 13, 2015)

Hey guys! Quite new to this forum. Help me out if you could?

I'm a Marketing professional holding a MBA in Marketing. I can show more than three years of experience as well.
I will turn 27 this August (2015)

My IELTS details are as follows:
Reading: 8.5, Writing: 8, Listening: 8, Speaking: 8.5, Overall: 8.5

I recently spoke to an agent, who said that I will be able to assess my documents through VETASSESS and that I could positively migrate within a year. 
I checked the VETASSESS website myself, to find out that Marketing Specialists fall under General Occupations, Code- ANZCO 225113.

Doing some basic research, I was able to find out that this skillset is mentioned on CSOL, but not on SOL.
Also, I ran a quick search on state nominated lists, but wasn't able to find Marketing Specialist requirement for any state.

My questions-

Having no direct relatives residing in Australia, and considering the facts above, would I still be able to migrate under any provision? If yes, under what visa subclass would I be able to migrate with this skill set? (190? 489? or am I missing something?)

Please help me out! Thank you


----------



## batcoder0619 (Aug 28, 2013)

harisibnsahir said:


> Hey guys! Quite new to this forum. Help me out if you could?
> 
> I'm a Marketing professional holding a MBA in Marketing. I can show more than three years of experience as well.
> I will turn 27 this August (2015)
> ...


You should be able to migrate under 190
Age - 30, IELTS (min 8 in all) - 20, Degree - 15, Exp (if assessed as 3 yrs) - 5, State Nomination -5.. Total 75 points.

You have high chance and easier path however as you stated no states offering this so I am not sure what is the best option.


----------



## harisibnsahir (May 13, 2015)

batcoder0619 said:


> You should be able to migrate under 190
> Age - 30, IELTS (min 8 in all) - 20, Degree - 15, Exp (if assessed as 3 yrs) - 5, State Nomination -5.. Total 75 points.
> 
> You have high chance and easier path however as you stated no states offering this so I am not sure what is the best option.


Thank you Batcoder! I know that my points seem well on the positive side, but the part where States don't make mention of this skill on their lists-- that part gets to me.

I'm unsure if I should spend money on assessment and EOI and then, get turned down because of this reason. I was able to find a few threads in this forum with people with similar issues, but none of them really got to the part where they gave it a shot.
I was wondering if waiting around for a state requirement to turn up is the only go. Do people ever get accepted just on the basis of the points? 
Thanks!


----------



## John295 (Apr 16, 2015)

You have to search all states' websites and find the one sponsors your major. Each state has their own list which is different from SOL of DIBP. As your major is not in SOL so you must look up in the state's lists.


----------



## harisibnsahir (May 13, 2015)

John295 said:


> You have to search all states' websites and find the one sponsors your major. Each state has their own list which is different from SOL of DIBP. As your major is not in SOL so you must look up in the state's lists.


Thank you, John!

According to my research, it seems that only ACT and SA nominate this profile. ACT is closed until the end of June 2015. SA has it on the restricted list as well. My agent told me that there's every possibility that this skill will open up by July for ACT, so I should better get cracking with my assessment, EOI etc. 
Any truth in that? Is this a general trend? 

Thanks


----------



## John295 (Apr 16, 2015)

harisibnsahir said:


> Thank you, John!
> 
> According to my research, it seems that only ACT and SA nominate this profile. ACT is closed until the end of June 2015. SA has it on the restricted list as well. My agent told me that there's every possibility that this skill will open up by July for ACT, so I should better get cracking with my assessment, EOI etc.
> Any truth in that? Is this a general trend?
> ...


In my opinion, no one knows about the trend and I think ACT will not open again because there are only government officers in ACT, not many private companies.


----------



## Soneji (May 25, 2016)

Harish,

Can you please share your email id? I wish to connect & talk to you. You can connect with me at divya dot soneji at gmail dot com.


----------



## Aus_NZ_Expat (Jan 9, 2016)

harisibnsahir said:


> Hey guys! Quite new to this forum. Help me out if you could?
> 
> I'm a Marketing professional holding a MBA in Marketing. I can show more than three years of experience as well.
> I will turn 27 this August (2015)
> ...


Marketing specialist became available under the NT migration lists back in April 2016.

NT Migration Occupation List - Australia's Northern Territory

South Australia is also nominating the occupation but only on the supplementary list which requires higher points.


----------



## jtsl9 (Mar 28, 2016)

harisibnsahir said:


> Hey guys! Quite new to this forum. Help me out if you could?
> 
> I'm a Marketing professional holding a MBA in Marketing. I can show more than three years of experience as well.
> I will turn 27 this August (2015)
> ...


I am not sure if you proceed with your application since it has been a year since you raised this query.
I also have an intention to apply for Skill Migration under Marketing Specialist and I started the process back in April 2013. By the time I have obtained all the necessary document [Sept 2013], ACT requirement for Marketing Specialist has changed. Since then, I have been waiting for the change in requirement but to no avail until Feb 2016 where my agent suggest to try NSW SS high point program.
I had nothing to lose so i told my agent to proceed accordingly and manage to secure DIBP invitation where now I am waiting to obtain Australia PCC before responding to the CO request


----------



## lucky19me (Sep 9, 2016)

Hello

Maybe you can help me, if you confirmed in vetassess ...

I need a sample, the correct sample reference letter.

Please show me a sample.
I think the profession confirm 225 113 Marketing Specialist.

And another question, maybe you know.
I have a diploma of marketing economist,
Can I confirm the profession 221111 accountant if I did not work?

Or maybe someone knows how I can confirm profession with my diploma?

I also worked as an economist in the bank. I give out loans, advise customers.
The agent told me that you just need to draw up a reference letter. And I do not know how to. So I want to ask who successfully confirmed, release please email me on my mail.
<*SNIP*> *Don't post personal information - see Rule 4, here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html kaju/moderator*


----------

